# cold



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

I've recently bought all new Ridgid snakes. I store my equipment in a out door container. Does any one know if the cold can't hurt the motors on my machines? I don't think it will but with the price of equipment I'm trying to do whatever I can to keep things in good condition.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

My Ridgid snakes sit out year round in my van...

Sometimes when it is really freakin cold the K-3800 sings a little bit louder with that cold grease, but they keep on running...


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks Red


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I have the opposite issue here with the summer heat. They seem to hold up well on this end.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Redwood said:


> My Ridgid snakes sit out year round in my van...
> 
> Sometimes when it is really freakin cold the K-3800 sings a little bit louder with that cold grease, but they keep on running...


I've noticed the same thing with the 3800. Thought the motor was on the way out.


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

If it gets cold enough the grease in your motor can freeze. Which is my I packed mine with grease that will freeze at -35 degrees. It never hits -35 degrees in new jersey


----------

